# I'm attempting to sew cloths



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I've never sewn any clothing at all, but there's a first time for everything. I'm going to make a jumper for a friend's baby. I bought this jumper (kit) to make for my girls when they were little. They are now 19 and 16, so I don't think the 4T size os going to fit them anymore. Even if it did, the teddy bears and ABC fabric would probably not to to their liking. LOL Wish me luck. I'm going to be a sewing fool today. I'm starting with what I know, quilt squares for the BOM club and then on to the jumper. :viking::shrug:


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm cheering you on!! You CAN do it!

Reese


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

PLEASE don't sew your finger....... Happy sewing.......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Take care, and Watch the cut finger! It will get in your way.

Let us know how it goes.

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He'll always be there for you, your friend, Mr. Seam Ripper


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

Just have fun with it...it will turn out great!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Yippee for you! Just remember to go by measurements, not sizes. That's what did me in when I first started, expecting a size 10 to be the same size 10 as off-the-rack when in fact it was WAY off. So that's why they make tape measures!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Good luck and I Ditto that Edayna!... makes a big differance


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Yep...as ye shall sew...so shall ye RIP! :viking: I call my ripper, Jack! I have a warped sense of humor!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Beware, sewing little jumpers can get addicting! I started with jumpers for my girls when they were little. It snowballed from there: sundresses, Easter dresses, nightgowns, pajamas, then stuff for my boys and even dresses for ME!! I have made uncountable school play costumes--pigs, monkeys, mice, pioneer girls, mesopotamian kings, greek philosophers, Zorro, and an adult sized gorilla suit; fur, 'leather' chest and all!

In fact, after starting with clothes, doing quilt blocks wasn't so intimidating.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday Sancraft!!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay, I got it cut out yesterday. I was working on quilt blocks too. Today I sew the lining.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Sandcraft,
Good luck. I'd love to see pictures when you can.
Winona


----------

